# Nutritional/Brewer's yeast (with or without garlic?)



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am considering adding nutritional or brewer's yeast to my dog's diet, with or without garlic? to keep fleas away, and hopefully help her coat as well.

I've seen the tablets that have both, but I wasn't sure if they were better or worse than raw garlic with a garlic press, or organic garlic powder/flakes and yeast flakes.

Does anyone else use either or both? I've tried to research but all I can really find is the commercial dog supplements.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Your results may very but I've never been able to feed anything with Brewer's yeast in it. Causes red skin, itching/scratching bad enough to pull coat out and leave bald patches, ear infections, yeasty feet, etc. 

You can try garlic on its own, though.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I swear I answered this before, right after you posted!

That's good to know. I'll wait on the Brewer's yeast until I have the rest of her diet sorted out, and maybe give it a try in the spring when flea season starts up again.


----------

